# Planting ideas for a new scape.



## Tim Harrison (3 May 2021)

How would you plant this?


----------



## SRP3006 (3 May 2021)

Nice scape, love the root detail. Maybe some monte carlo attached to the hardscape at the front, trailing down over the rocks, and pogostemon gayi at the back swaying in the flow.


----------



## DTM61 (3 May 2021)

My take would be some buce on the rock, bolbitis and java fern in the middle layer and perhaps some emergent growth if possible on the wood top left. I've just set a new tank up which is quite similar but minus the rock and emergent growth, it looks good to me.


----------



## Kalum (3 May 2021)

nice use of the wood to make up a 'trunk/root', I'll throw a curve ball rather than going down the traditional epiphyte route (which would still look amazing in this scape) 

i think this would look brilliant as a black water scape, leaf litter, pods, tannins, floaters, etc....


----------



## Wookii (4 May 2021)

Kalum said:


> nice use of the wood to make up a 'trunk/root', I'll throw a curve ball rather than going down the traditional epiphyte route (which would still look amazing in this scape)
> 
> i think this would look brilliant as a black water scape, leaf litter, pods, tannins, floaters, etc....



+1 to this! Leaf litter and twigs on the sand with a couple of small random patches of Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis here and there.

I'd still add all the epiphites over the rocks, along with some long grassy plants (e.g. Potamogeton Gayi or Crinum Calamistratum etc) behind the wood that will trail across the surface as @SRP3006 suggests, and maybe a bunch of trident or needle leaf coming out in the gap to the left of the main trunks, and maybe a hanging pot of emersed grasses hidden behind the trunks (?).

Fantastic hardscape incidentally @Tim Harrison


----------



## Wookii (21 Jun 2021)

What did you decide on in the end @Tim Harrison?


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Jun 2021)

I didn't plant it in the end. We're on the move again, I'm scapeless atm


----------



## zozo (27 Jun 2021)

Something I have on my mind with this... Exclusively mosses and African epiphytes then see if you can manage to transition a Bolbitis Joddelahitii and an Anubias coffeefolia and or A. gracilis 😘 to grow emerged from the wood. I've seen them growing like this I know they can. For the rest, several different sized Anubias sp. and since flowers are awesome an Aponogeton distachyos at the back in the soil. They seem to emerge and flower rather easily. Obviously, then it also needs an Aeschyomene fluitans. A small Nymphaea nouchali var. caerulea, with its stunning bright green heart-shaped submerged leaves with red freckles and serrated green/red floaters, the Clown Killi would apriciate. 😎 Or even small blueish flowers if you manage this. But as said, keeping this Lilly in the submerged form it's stunningly beautiful already.

Now since it's African themed anyway a couple of small African Kribs would love the caves under the wood and nest happily in it. Maybe some Epiplatys Annulatus as tank mates roaming a different region of the tank.

Then don't forget to make a video with the Lion King's circle of life tune.


----------

